# HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer Drivers



## Laurel H (Jan 20, 2006)

We're running OX 10.3.9 on a network of three Macs.  Cannot connect HP Color LaserJet 2600n to one computer - says drivers not installed.  Have spent approx 4 hours on phone with HP, installing, uninstalling, downloaded latest driver from HP website but still no luck.  Have looked at FAQ archive no.357 re same problem - was it ever resolved?  Reluctant to try anything that will delete files which may affect HP LaserJet 2200 and HP LaserJet 3300 running on same network.  The computer having the problem is the one used as the server.

Thanks.


----------

